# CM10 nightly Issue with signal



## Vnge (Jul 1, 2012)

Alright so I haven't really seen a forum for the official releases for the CM10 Nightlys... but I am having some issues anyway..

With the newest CM10 nightly out and the few before it I have noticed it just recently.. I am losing my cellular connection a lot, making me not being able to calls. I either have to restart my phone, or attempt to turn AIRPLANE mode on and off... until i get a signal. When I dont get a signal I get that little empty triangle when the signal should be..

Are there any newer radios for my phone that I am missing? I believe I am on EH09 or something like that, whatever came on it originally... Or is there something I am missing?

Thanks for your time,

Vnge


----------

